# Henry's Buck



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Some of you have been asking how the hunt is going so I thought I'd post an update. I shot this buck at 8:30 am on Thursday and by the time I let him sit a while, I got him cut and packed out, camp broke down and made it home it was 2 am Friday morning since I was solo last week. 

I had a quick turnaround and headed right back out of town and got back late last night. I'm buried in catch up chores but I'll post more on the story and other pics if anyone has an interest.

All I can tell you at present is he is 36" wide.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Great Buck!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow!! Congrats! Can't wait to hear the story.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow, that thing looks ginormous - congrats!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Very impressive. Congrats!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Great buck, looking forward to the story


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW! That's the only thing I can think of saying.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Stunning typical! At first glance the forks don't seem all that big... Until you realize just how BIG everything on that buck is! Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Now that it's over, do we all get to know how many points you drew that tag with?

Great buck. That mountain sure knows how to grow big deer.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

:shock::shock::shock: Great buck! I can't wait to hear the whole story.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

What a stud of a buck. Congrats!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice buck and job well done!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

A true giant-- in antlers and body. It is a great story. Congrats on the experience.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

That is one wide rack....very nice!


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice, yes I'm interested in story and more pics as well.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Good one Bull,

It's pretty cool to harvest a buck like that with short pants on.....


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

What a beast! Nice job!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Great buck


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats Kris! That is a great buck. Now let's hear the story.

Hawkeye


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Absolute awesome buck! Nice job


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

After waiting so long, why didn't you hold out for a good one? 

That is a stellar buck. Congratulations!


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

DANDY

I love velvet...


----------



## woodskis (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow!!! What a pig!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok...come on now...where's the story with the rest of the details?!! Some of us poor schlubs will never get that tag and are dying to live vicariously through you!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

At least you wiped the milk off it's lips before you took the picture!

No. Seriously. GREAT buck. Looking forward to the story.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

wowsers! what a stud.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Where is your Posse? haha That is a great selfie!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Bucks like that don't happen by chance. Your research, effort, practice and sacrifices paid off. Seriously, that is one of the biggest deer I have ever seen! Congratulations!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I really appreciate it. I have finally put the story together and posted it under a new topic. Hope you like it, I sure enjoyed reliving it while I wrote it.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats Kris. Huge props to you!


----------

